# Puncture-proof 29er tyres?



## harrow1977 (15 Oct 2013)

Hi Guys

I have a Spesh Hardrock 2013 MTB that I use for commuting (a lot along the canal path so the MTB comes in useful). I have some Kenda Happy Medium tyres that are great for both road and off-road.

What I'm looking for at the moment are some puncture-resistant 29er tyres that can be used on both surfaces (road/off-road) or at least that aren't too knobbly.

Any ideas?


----------



## Stephen brown (15 Oct 2013)

Hi mate, just go tubeless and all your problems will be solved


----------



## harrow1977 (15 Oct 2013)

hey!

I'm even struggling to find tubeless 29's that can be used on-road !

How about these:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...ht-tubeless-ready-29er-tyre-ec039592#features


----------



## Stephen brown (15 Oct 2013)

They look ok, and litre of Stan's fluid, same tape and a couple of valves, and Roberts your dad brother


----------



## harrow1977 (15 Oct 2013)

Thanks :-)

So with tubeless, there is much less chance of a puncture? Some people say to go for tubeless because it's actually easier to fix?


----------



## Stephen brown (15 Oct 2013)

I was getting regular punctures, but not one since I switched 2000miles ago, check pressures every ride and occasionally need to top up but that's it


----------



## MrJamie (15 Oct 2013)

IIRC 29er is the same as 700c, just more commonly used term on mountain bikes. Take a look at marathon plus tour, as puncture proof as youll find, low rolling resistance for roads and works great for canal paths and trails - a bit heavy but you cant have everything


----------



## jowwy (16 Oct 2013)

I use scwalbe sammy slicks cyclocross tyres with race guard. Awesome tyres


----------

